

PercentMobile - Free Mobile Analytics - akaalias
http://percentmobile.com

======
akaalias
Hi HN community,

we just released PercentMobile, a simple analytics tool to help find out the
percentage of mobile traffic to desktop websites.

Have a look at the sample report at
<http://percentmobile.com/percentmobile/report/32>

We're still in a public beta, but if you want to start tracking your own
website, use 'hackernews' (w/o the quotes) as the invite-code.

Your feedback is very welcome!

Alexis

------
eli
Nicely done. I like the name and the approach.

Is accuracy a problem? My understanding is that there are operators that
configure devices to obscure the true user agent.

~~~
akaalias
Hi eli,

concerning devices (and networks, too) you are very right: It's pretty wild
out there and it takes a lot of detail to make sense out of it.

Most of our device detection goes beyond the user-agent string to accurately
detect devices. At the moment, we are able to identify 99,8% of devices, even
if the request was proxied (via Opera, for example) or transcoded (via Novarra
for example).

